# Local Hill Trying to Bend Me Over



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

your hill is bigger than my local hill, and cheaper.

but i agree, those hours are bogus.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

How can they afford to stay open with those hours?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Let me tell you, the board members pay themselves, sold half of the brand new building we had built to the conservation authority, make almost everyone else work there for free, I did my high school volunteer hours there, then they charge people almost half a G to ride 3 months 5 days a week.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

your season is longer than mine too.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

11am???!? Wtf do they do all morning!?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

OP your alternative is to start jibbing around town. find some friends and bring shovels with you. you might need to buy a banshee bungee.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I know I may sound a bit outrageous to some but I do have some beef with the hill which is why I haven't riden in 4 years. Our lift is a typical slower single cable 3 person lift. One night me and 2 of my buddies got onto the lift where the first section about 30 feet has a steep incline of about 45/50 degrees. So in this night in particular, the chair we were on came loose from the cable and slid backwards towards the chair behind us. Since there was a man and his wife in that chair I had put out my arm to help avoid our chair with 3 people on it from slamming and crushing his legs; inevitably fucking out my shoulder. My friend and I jumped off, and finally as the 3 was jumping the safety bar came swinging back down cliping him right in the goggles and punching a hole through them and fucking his face basically. 
Shitty right? Well we then got kicked off the hill for making a fuss about nothing and were told we needed to grow up... and my friend had to buy himself a new pair of goggles.

EDIT: I'm looking into a bungee cord, and maybe buying a terrain park pass for 10$


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

move to collingwood... 3 hours away


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I might be moving that way next year just finishing up a course here in college then taking my EMS/Paramedics course elsewhere.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

I just got my season pass to Mtn Creek in New Jersey Vertical: 1,040'... Cheapest price around... 299$ when baught with 4 other people.. $399 if purchasing on your own.. We get discounts at all intrawest owned resorts. discounts at killington logging and lift tickets. Its really a sweet deal. It is not the best mountain however the part is top notch compared to what we have arounbd the area.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Puggy said:


> the chair we were on came loose from the cable and slid backwards towards the chair behind us. Since there was a man and his wife in that chair I had put out my arm to help avoid our chair with 3 people on it from slamming and crushing his legs; inevitably fucking out my shoulder. My friend and I jumped off, and finally as the 3 was jumping the safety bar came swinging back down cliping him right in the goggles and punching a hole through them and fucking his face basically.


This is a huge issue and I would think they would have taken it much more seriously. Is there a board of directors or some governing body you can discuss the treatment and lack of safety with???

Our local hill is $450 a person pass as well. We do have better hours, and the employees are nice. But it is what we have. I would love to come out west by you guys and ride a real mountain. Maybe someday, but $$$ not there quite yet.

Hope it works out for you.
-Slyder


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm with the others that think those hours are stupid. Doesn't open till 11, what the hell are you supposed to do for 2 hours when they close between 4 and 6? And not open late on the weekends? WTF??


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya well I won't be going out west for atleast 2 years when I'm done my EMS looking to get into Search and Rescue or something of the like in the mountains... and believe it or not it was the head of the board of whatever they're called, that was saying all that shit about us pissing vinegar a couple of days after the incident... Definitely a self righteous group of pricks.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I still wanna know what the hell you guys do for the 2 hours they are closed? Go out to the parking lot and get wasted or what? Do they actually shut down the lifts, sweep the hill and boot every one out at 4pm? My local hill is about as crappy size wise, but at least the hours are good, and it's cheaper.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Man you are getting boned. I just payed $400 for my 310 FOOT hill but they are open 1pm-9pm mon-thur, 1pm-2am fri-sat, and 9am-9pm sunday. My deal isn't good but I can live with it. Yours sucks.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I live up the street from the hill so I'd usually go home have a brew or 2 hit up some xbox then go back, as for everyone else? I see it as a good way for the hill to coax people into spending all their money at the overpriced "restaurant" at the bottom chalet... For 2 hours I have no idea, it takes them longer than that to groom the hill, and yes the lifts are shut off during those two hours. John your hill has dirty as fuck hours I envy you...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn thats outrageous! I payed less than that for my Meadows pass. They are open 9am-4pm monday and tuesday, then open 9am-9pm Wed-Sun once night ops start.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Dude, they should be kissing your ASS after their chair came undone and almost severely injured someone/you. Sounds like a bunch of executive wannabes who are trying to get their money and then get out. Also, if it's run by volunteers how are they allowed to charge you that much? Here if you get the early-early-bird adult season pass it's like $400, 2900 acres of terrain, 2000 vertical, 9 lifts.

Those guys are just milking people who have no other option, capitalism at it's best.

Move West when you can, everything is so much better,(well maybe not California....)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Puggy said:


> Well I live up the street from the hill so I'd usually go home have a brew or 2 hit up some xbox then go back, as for everyone else? I see it as a good way for the hill to coax people into spending all their money at the overpriced "restaurant" at the bottom chalet... For 2 hours I have no idea, it takes them longer than that to groom the hill, and yes the lifts are shut off during those two hours. John your hill has dirty as fuck hours I envy you...


Perhaps a french thing, got to have time to sip on champagne, nibble le croissant and fluff the fur. but ya ur getting, sexed. perhaps you should forgo the pass and hike the 350 vert, build a small jump and sess during the two hours.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

This is the way I'm looking at it... put your thumb above your hip on your waist and your index finger below your hip bone. See the large loop your elbow makes? Thats your theoretical man-gina, see the loop your thumb and index finger makes? Thats your treoretical asshole. Guess what one my local hill is trying to shove their fist through? Try it and get back to me haha... On the bright side I just founds me a brand new Bern Bucket for 46$ online.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

You have a 1200FT vert...i deff dont feel bad for you lol...our biggest is 700 ft vert and thats 4 hours away! biggest "Local, within 3 hours..." is 500ft vert (150m) & our season passes are the same price as yours...however the hours are alot better... and there open from end of nov to march. So I agree on the hours those are pretty bad. Isnt this awful though..same thing with CO though..they get to board breck/key/abay for the SAME price as i get to board ONE crappy 500ft vert here! arg this makes me angry.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Shit guys I read their website wrong, haha their vertical drop is 350ft!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

lol....that's kinda funny, I read your first post wrong and took it as 350 ft.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

sorry - I pay 440 for a student pass (640 is adult reg.), This is for just one mountain, Big White, add a second, Silver Star for like 100$ 

2550 vert, 1100 hectares patrolled, 8:30-3:30 reg hours ( used to think this was a standard but guess not out east) till 8pm for night skiing (would prefer later but hey)


You should move out west!


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

my local resort is 958' vertical and our season pass is $500 but its open like all day everyday. I foresee the price going up next year because they keep adding summer stuff and not the extra runs they have been planing for a decade. and all the lifts are slow as hell.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> honestly, if I lived east of Montana, I would have never even started snowboarding.


exactly... sucks to rub it in but its true.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey your hill is better then the hill i was at all year last year! 140 vert ft, i mean its open from 8am-10pm every day but a season pass is 400-500 bucks, im not sure how much it is exactly, but it takes longer to go up the mountain then it does to get off the lift, get in bindings, scope out lines, yell some random crap at people and go down the bump, they call my hill BOLER BUMP.............
and you have it rough, although those hours are rough, but i have been there and i like laurentian more then BOLER.....


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

damn.. u guys are getting rippped out there!!! ouch!!!

we can pay (and this is for one of the smaller areas we have) $400-$500 for a season pass.
9am-10pm most the season

stats
Skiable Acres: 1,981
Backcountry Terrain: 523 acres 
Lit Terrain for Night Skiing/Riding: 600 acres

Base Elevation:
Alpental – 3,140’ 
Summit Central – 2,840’
Summit West – 3,000’
Summit East – 2,620’

Vertical Drop:
Alpental – 2,280’
Summit Central – 1,025’
Summit West – 765’
Summit East – 1,100’

Summit Elevation: 
Alpental – 5,420’
Summit Central – 3,865’
Summit West – 3,765’
Summit East – 3,745’


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen people compete to see who's home mountain is worse. I feel for you...I really do.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha, you know I wouldn't be so pissed if my hill was atleast open late on Friday Saturday and Sunday you know so working people could atleast hit it. Working 5 days a week and having school 5 days a week I'm pretty limited to making it out there from 11-4 on weekend and 11-9 on weekdays (the 2 other days they're open)

And atleast Boler you can always hop in the car and drive down to Brighton in Detroit or something, Collingwood isn't even that far...


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Puggy said:


> And atleast Boler you can always hop in the car and drive down to Brighton in Detroit or something, Collingwood isn't even that far...


not if you dont have the time or money to do that, i dont have a car, last year i was still in highschool and therefore didnt have a whole lot of expendable money either after buying all my gear and still being able to afford going snowboarding (as i did not think i would have time to go a lot last year and i didnt buy my season lift pass)
but i do agree with you, the hours at laurention are horrid and kinda shitty for the amount it gets used, atleast from my impressions when i was there it was very busy.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

It typically is, which is why I'm confused why hours would be so shitty on the weekend (when it would be used) and has the late hours in during the weekdays. I've always enjoyed shredding there but that was 5 years ago when I was still in high school didn't work too much, and the hill was open till 930 daily I think it was... Anyways, I'm not going to keep on ranting, haha, thanks for the sympathy guys, my wench and I are planning on saving up $30,000.00 in the next 3 years to put a down payment on a condo in Whistler with a mortgage haha.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Puggy said:


> my wench and I are planning on saving up $30,000.00 in the next 3 years to put a down payment on a condo in Whistler with a mortgage haha.


this is exacty what i want to do, i mean maybe not with the girl but maybe, ive always wanted to live outwest because before i got hooked on snowboarding i love snowmobiling, so always wanted to live outwest, so whistler, lake louise, revvy would be my dreammmm!


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

should prolly add this:
goodluck with everything and have fun shredding!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Do it and never look back.....:thumbsup:
> 
> honestly, if I lived east of Montana, I would have never even started snowboarding. Between the price gouging, lack of terrain, shitty snow and concentration of total douche bag people, not worth my time.


This.

I grew up in western NC within an hour of every ski slope there. I never got on a snowboard until I moved to CO at the age of 25.

I have a lot of respect for the people that stick it out in those areas. They put up with a lot of bullshit to get in some shitty riding.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I will conceit that I have never been on a big resort mountain so I'm quite stoked to see what Whistler is going to be like... I just really love the whole sense of community and such which seems to only exist around resort areas. I'm not that great, but dream life would be Search and Rescue job, do some lessons on my off time and shred the rest of the time. Which is what I love the most about snowboarding and it's community, you can be completely enveloped and immersed in it however it is something that never seems to define you. If that makes sense?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Totally makes sense. That is another thing out west that I think makes it different. Because there is such natural beauty snowsports out here encompasses an even bigger dichotomy of people. Some are into it for the park, some the big mountain lines and some just cruising and enjoying the natural world. I have found that out west, a skier or rider who is not that good still fits in and is accepted as part of the "family" We simply do not have the BS that I hear the guys from the east talk about with regard to the heckling from the lifts and fights in the terrain parks. I just feel it is a way more laid back atmosphere both on and off the slopes.


sorry, derail: 
you must've never been in the chair 2 lift line at Alpental. homies get shanked jockying for position. 

"Alpental (chair 2) a legend in its own right for over 40 years, is home to some of the most challenging, adrenaline charged and breathtaking terrain in North America 

there is probably like 3 or 4 knife fights going on right now in this picture..









all trying to get to the same place for that 1st run before its tracked out! because the 2nd run??? good luck...










rerail:
move out west and buy a splitty kit or a sled i say!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Want to get a split board actually, I think that would be a lot more chill and would really make me appreciate my lines more if I "earn" them. Sled may be an after thought... really do find it depressing that it is raining here right now...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

stick with the backcountry. less people, less stress, more powder :thumbsup:


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks for the advice, well I'm happy to see this topic came around full circle and we turned my frown upside down. But I'm hitting the hay it's 130 in the Am here... Thanks for the chatting everyone!!!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Do it and never look back.....:thumbsup:
> 
> honestly, if I lived east of Montana, I would have never even started snowboarding. Between the price gouging, lack of terrain, shitty snow and concentration of total douche bag people, not worth my time.
> 
> ...


Wait wait....am i sensing some love for P-Town finally from Snowolf? Have we fully converted you yet?
You almost ran away last year lol


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Puggy said:


> Ya well I won't be going out west for atleast 2 years when I'm done my EMS looking to get into Search and Rescue or something of the like in the mountains... and believe it or not it was the head of the board of whatever they're called, that was saying all that shit about us pissing vinegar a couple of days after the incident... Definitely a self righteous group of pricks.


isn't it "EMT"?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> isn't it "EMT"?


Emergency medical service


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Emergency medical service


Emergency medical technician


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

oneshot said:


> you must've never been in the chair 2 lift line at Alpental. homies get shanked jockying for position.


No kidding...especially on a Tuesday after a storm.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

It's snowing like mad here this morning too bad it'll probably melt my lunch =( And yeah I believe we call it EMS because of our free healthcare they want to make it sound like a service. Kinda like the same thing in the hospitals now that it is "not right" to call patients, patients anymore but they have to be called clients; stupid shit I know, doctors and nurses hate the stupid technicality bullshit up here sometimes. Also when someone is Short Of Breath you cannot write SOB on their chart anymore because "clients" thought they were being called Sons Of Bitches haha.


----------

